# Trying Agility again



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm currently strongly considering trying agility again. Jubel completed a basic agility class about 2 years ago and he liked it and did pretty well. I didn't peruse it farther due to cost and scheduling. 

Looking around today I found a training club that is only 25-30 minutes away and has classes exponentially cheaper than where I went last time. Reading the information on their site they also seem like they do a better job about teaching foundations as well. Certainly seems like something fun to try out again and see if it doesn't stick this time. 

Of course depending on where they decide to start us, the intro or intro 2 class, we may end up on a waiting list before getting into any class. Hoping our previous experience 2 years ago can get us started in the intro 2 class designed for those not ready for the beginner class yet but have been introduced to the equipment and some foundation skills.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Good luck! I hope he gets into a good class and it's soon so you can start having fun again.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Please let us know how things turn out. If by Northern VA you mean the DC area and environs, you should have numerous choices for training.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Poly said:


> Please let us know how things turn out. If by Northern VA you mean the DC area and environs, you should have numerous choices for training.


Yeah I'm just outside DC. There are a lot of options but prices and quality vary greatly and are not directly correlated. We'll see how it works out if I sign up.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Jubel must be excited  Let us know what happens with the classes and placement.

Some people think Katie should start an intro agility class, but I think she needs lots more foundation before we even think about it. For now, we're living vicariously through others.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Exciting! Agility is so much fun!


----------

